# Timber selection - advice sought



## Knaus (21 Dec 2022)

Hello all

I'm looking at making one of those old fashioned type kitchen things that raises & lowers on ropes (can't recall what they are called)

Rather than using cast iron frames & pushing timber through them, I want a flat 'shelf' with inset stainless mesh. The shelf will be a flat frame out of something like 50 x 25, or even 70 x 25, with a small upstand around the perimeter so that the top can be used as a shelf without things from sliding off & 'S' hooks can be hung beneath for hanging things 

So, what would you all recommend for timber ?

I'm looking at White Oak, Sapele or Premium Redwood. I can source them all locally in engineered grade PSE. Right-angle joints will likely be with glued dowels & the 'upper' face will be routed to inset the mesh

Thank you in advance & best wishes to all for a lovely Christmas


----------



## Bingy man (30 Dec 2022)

I’ve just seen this post and I know exactly what you mean but like yourself don’t know what they’re called. I’ve also seen them in bathrooms, I recall my mom had one when I was very young . Of those I remember they were various lengths but mainly used for airing or drying clothes over the bath - you didn’t say what your intended use was in your op. Most of them that I recall were made with long dowel rods which were inserted into blocks at either end and one in the middle for support. I’d say possibly more depending on the length of the rack. I’d probably be guessing but most were made from pine and untreated-the constant use over the years would leave the dowel rods smooth with a milky white appearance. So depending on your intended use I’d go with hardwood for the supports and pine or redwood etc for the dowels. And finish with a good exterior varnish. Ah the good old days of no washing machines and dryers .


----------



## Rewound (30 Dec 2022)

Pulley Maid


----------



## Jones (30 Dec 2022)

Shelia maid, if you use it for drying damp oak can stain so avoid that.


----------



## Ttrees (30 Dec 2022)

Just for interests sake, could it be called a tambour also?
i.e from the Tim KillenWOOD utube channel


----------



## Jacob (30 Dec 2022)

We always called it a hanging clothes drier.
Current model is a Victorian example which I paint stripped. No metal - all redwood construction but you'd have to be very selective to get flawless redwood poles 8ft long.
You can still buy the pulleys and the sash chord.


----------



## Citracal (30 Dec 2022)

I've heard them referred to as iron maidens


----------



## Jameshow (30 Dec 2022)

I'd use beech, won't stain, dosent mind a damp finish too much etc.


----------



## xy mosian (31 Dec 2022)

Creel or Clothes Rack, often just rack


----------

